# amsn new version



## routers (Nov 21, 2009)

be added when a new version of amsn, the new version 0.98 code.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2009)

I think this should be in off-topic section


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2009)

We don't know when new versions of 20,000+ ports appear in the ports tree. Ask the maintainer.


----------

